# KBC FALL & WINTER SALE FLYER



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2021)

KBC sent me this flyer with my tap handle order....






There are some items listed in it that interest me, but I can't find them on their website to order them.  What goes?


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 30, 2021)

Maybe this helps?



			https://www.kbctools.ca/customer/docs/SKUDocs/cOct2021_SaleFlyer.pdf
		


It is their OCT - DEC 2021 flyer off their website.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Maybe this helps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.... that didn't help.

On page 3 of this flyer I'm looking at there is 

TAILSTOCK FOR ROTARY TABLE
KC-TRT-6 
Fits:  KC-HVRT-6, KC-HVRT-8
$139.99

Can't find it on the website to order it.

There are other things in this flyer that don't show on the website as well.


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 30, 2021)

Well, looks like a phone call to them on Monday to find out what’s up.


----------



## 140mower (Oct 30, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> No.... that didn't help.
> 
> On page 3 of this flyer I'm looking at there is
> 
> ...


If you aren't in too much of a hurry, I might have one available at the end of the week. I just bought a rotary table and it comes with one and I am pretty sure it won't be much if any different than the one for my dividing head... Just shipped out of Red Deer and passed through Calgary yesterday, I should have it by Friday. Can't see why I would want two.....


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2021)

140mower said:


> If you aren't in too much of a hurry, I might have one available at the end of the week. I just bought a rotary table and it comes with one and I am pretty sure it won't be much if any different than the one for my dividing head... Just shipped out of Red Deer and passed through Calgary yesterday, I should have it by Friday. Can't see why I would want two.....



Sounds good, I can wait.  Thanks!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 30, 2021)

__





						Tail Stocks -  Results Page 1 :: KBC Tools & Machinery
					

Tail Stocks




					www.kbctools.ca
				




usually their SKU is a number like x-xxx-xxx, maybe one of these?


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope, it's not one of those.  The one in the flyer looks like it can be adjusted for height and also tilts.  I wanted to review the details on the website but it's not listed.  Neither is the $300, 7pc Quick Change Tool Post Kit on the last page of the flyer.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

It's not a difference between Canadian flyer and American website or vise versa is it?


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2021)

DPittman said:


> It's not a difference between Canadian flyer and American website or vise versa is it?



No, I don't think so.  The Flyer is Canadian and I have been looking at kbctools.ca.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh okay, I know I've gotten the US flyers and there has been stuff in it that I didn't find in the Canadian catalog.  And at the time I was thinking their prices weren't so bad..  until I realized it was US dollars I was looking at!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 30, 2021)

I do recall a similar issue. Everything on that flyer is King Industrial. 
for example I typed in the KC-4900S code for the sharpener (also not on KBC) appears on King




__





						KC-4900S KING Canada - Power Tools, Woodworking and Metalworking Machines by King Canada
					

...




					www.kingcanada.com
				




Cant find your tailstock though :/


----------



## 140mower (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi Craig, 

My package came 3 days early.... I can see no difference between the two tailstocks, nor do I think I will ever need both at the same time.... The indexing plates also appear to be the same.....
If you are still interested try me at fly1on@yahoo.com. 
Don


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 1, 2021)

140mower said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> My package came 3 days early.... I can see no difference between the two tailstocks, nor do I think I will ever need both at the same time.... The indexing plates also appear to be the same.....
> If you are still interested try me at fly1on@yahoo.com.
> Don



Email sent.....


----------



## 140mower (Nov 4, 2021)

Red Green would be proud... Added a label and sent it away.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 4, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Nope, it's not one of those.  The one in the flyer looks like it can be adjusted for height and also tilts.  I wanted to review the details on the website but it's not listed.  Neither is the $300, 7pc Quick Change Tool Post Kit on the last page of the flyer.



Hey Craig, while you wait email KBC and ask them for the specifics you're after along with an image and correct reference number.

Trust me they will help you out. Which way did you come in? LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 4, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Which way did you come in? LOL


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 4, 2021)

Here get this tailstock for 6" RT and save yourself some hassle and money - 




__





						Adjustable Tailstock suitable for Rotary Table 6inch/ HV6 AND HV4, HV5 : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
					

Adjustable Tailstock suitable for Rotary Table 6inch/ HV6 AND HV4, HV5 : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.ca
				




or if you want some indexing plates for your rotary and a tailstock:




__





						INDEXING/Dividing Plates Set with Tailstock for The Rotary Table HV4 HV6 : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
					

INDEXING/Dividing Plates Set with Tailstock for The Rotary Table HV4 HV6 : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.ca
				




Or google this a bit more - I am sure you can go well under $100.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

140mower said:


> Red Green would be proud... Added a label and sent it away.



Tailstock arrived THANKS!  Ya, Red Green would have been proud all right


----------



## 140mower (Nov 10, 2021)

..... well, you know, if the girls don't find ya handsome..... Keep the duct tape handy.   Glad it made ok.


----------

